# B class projector lamps. Anyone converted to HID's ?



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Legality issues aside. Has anyone converted to HID's ? Id be interested to hear any feedback.

TIA Dave.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have fitted a set of HID headlights to my "other" vehicle which is a new Mazda MX5.

It has projector lights fitted and the difference between the OEM halogen and the HID is nothing short of awesome !!!!! I am currently looking for a set for my B544 which has twin filament H4 bulbs. The Mazda has single filament bulbs for dip and main)

GO for it. The difference (especially if you have projector headlights which are the very small round ones) has to be seen to be believed !!

TECHNICALLY they are illegal if the vehicle does not have automatic self levelling lights AND headlamp washers, so it would be an idea to change them back prior to an MOT in case you come up against a smart A***E !

Just be sure that your manual levelling stystem is functioning and make sure the headlamp beam does not shine in the mirrors of whoever is in front 'cos they DAZZLE BIG TIME !!!!


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*WHAT DO I THINK !!!*



CAN I ASK FIRST WHAT IS IT YOU WANT TO CONVERT , CAR OR MOTORHOME , IF LATTER WHAT YEAR IS IT ,
just to mention some thing you should perhaps now , you have to tell dvla swansea , of conversion , and the second thing i would think about is ok i would not have an accident , because i am careful , but it usually turns out that some one else runs in to you and then your insurance is void , they did not know ? and the police do you for dangerous driving with out due care and attention, then your insurance do you , and you get sued in court by the injured party that did the damage in the first place , go legal you can do it but you have to you must go the expensive route , no cheap brands they cannot stand up to it , depending on year wiring ect, ect,

have a good life live long and live wise ,

all the very best , happy xmas all .

denton.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I have done this to my Vw T5 and wouldnt recommend the spend for the gains you get.
I find the beam pattern is no longer right and people reguarly flash you i your behind on dip as so much ligh escapes where it shoudlnt.

Have a look here for some info and make your own mind up.
http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/bulbs/Hid/conversions/conversions.html

I wouldnt do it again
I dont know if the hymer would do better as the type of projector unit fitted has a good beam cutoff, but as a word of warning , you may well invalidate your insurance as the bulb (not the electronics) are not E approved and have no doubt that a good MOT tester will fail you (well he would fail mine)


----------



## hairydog (May 1, 2005)

*HID kit*

Well, I've read the danielstern article and it does not match my experience at all.

The headlights on my Mercedes E class estate seemed a bit feeble, so I bought an HID kit from ebay and had it fitted professionally. The difference is stunning: vastly better light and much safer to drive. Yes, they are very bright, but the beam pattern is superb and they don't dazzle. It has passed three MOT tests with these units fitted so they can't be far wrong.

My Hymer S700 has the most pathetic headlamps I have suffered since driving my 1960 VW Camper van, which was ten years old at the time and still had 6v lights: the headlamps were like glowworms in a jam jar, but rather less bright!

I am tempted by the "90% brighter" bulbs, but they must be overdriven to increasse the output, so how long will they last? HIDs will probably outlast the vehicle, so could be cheaper in the long term as well as better.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

In the recent MOT rule changes (i.e. from Dec 2011) an aftermarket HID conversion is an automatic fail. 
No ifs, no buts.



> Still 13 months away until these new regulations come into force, but some interesting changes. From MOT from December 2011, the below changes will come into force, which will be very bad news for some.
> 
> HID lights - Specifically those aftermarket kits that give the very bright headlight beams. Any cars found with these kits will be an automatic MOT failure. Testers are able to easily spot the difference between HID kits, and manufacturer fitted Xenon's. Easy to spot as Xenon cars have suspension level sensors, in car beam adjuster, and usually headlight washers.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have you thought about Phillips Extremes. They get very good reports on the Jaguar XF forum the car without zenons is known to have very poor headlights and owners who have changed to the Phillips say they would not bother paying the extra that Jaguar charge for the fitted zenons. They are MOT legal.


----------



## hairydog (May 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> In the recent MOT rule changes (i.e. from Dec 2011) an aftermarket HID conversion is an automatic fail.
> No ifs, no buts.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

